# FET - BFP - symptoms



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi

I have just tested positive after a FET at Care in Sheffield, just wondered if the symptoms I am experiencing are normal.

Sore boobs......and occasional muscle spasms in my abdomen....they quickly subside.

Debs


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Congratulations hun       - your symptoms are totally normal - here's to a healthy & happy pregnancy for you -  

Sarah x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Sarah69

Thanks for your reply, I feel more at ease knowing what I'm feeling is normal.  

Debs


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news Debs - enjoy your pregnancy!!


----------

